# Replacing the power cable on a PC 7424 + tranny info



## Mini_Nigel

The standard procedure for putting a 110V IEC60309/4 Yellow plug on a Porter Cable 7424 is to cut off the US 2-pin and replace it. I'm a bit of a perfectionist (isn't everyone on this forum!) so I wanted a neater solution: fitting the 110V lead direct to the PC.

Tools required: #2 cross-head screwdriver, wire strippers, 3mm and 6mm flat bladed screwdrivers, Ratchet Crimp Tool for Non-Insulating terminals (TL01486). The latter is optional, a standard crimp tool could be used, but it needs to have "m" shaped jaws. Alternatively, the terminals could be soldered.

Materials: 110V 14 Metre 16A Lead from Screwfix (or equivalent), pair of push on terminals 2.8mm X 0.8mm (CN04715), pair of PVC covers for 2.8mm terminals (CN04722). These come in packs of 10, and it's handy to have a couple of spares. If enough people want them I could organise a "group buy" to save on P&P.

Step #1 - remove the cover









Step #2 - note black (live) wire and white (neutral) wire on middle switch terminals









Step #3 -remove cord grip









Step #4 - pull off power cable, note black and white wires still on lower switch terminals









Step #5 - cut off 110V socket (if any) and score through sleeving - don't cut insulation









Step #6 - thread cable through cover (some silicone lube may help)









Step #7 - trim the new leads, remove insulation, add PVC covers









Step #8 - push bare wire into terminal, open slightly with screwdriver if required









Step #9 - crimp the terminals, note the jaws go into the "m" shape, repeat on outer jaws









Step #10 - carefully remove speed control and switch, attach new terminals









Step #11 - fit PVC covers, trim earth and insulate, replace speed control and switch









Step #12 - 2 views showing routing of wires, don't foul base of speed control 

















The finished wiring. Compare live and neutral with step 2. Replace cover.









Hope this is useful, I wanted to give something back for all the help I've had.

*NOTE - if you would prefer to buy a ready-made cable, there is a **Group Buy** running at the moment. *



*Transformer info*

I've noticed some confusion over using an extension lead with a PC, perhaps this will help.

First of all, the myth that you cannot use a 240V extension lead; providing you have a suitable lead, there is no problem. So why do the transformer manufacturers say otherwise? In the UK, all building sites use 110V equipment. This is because under normal conditions it is virtually impossible to get a lethal shock from 110V. Therefore, the use of a 240V lead to a remote transformer is not permitted.

So what is a suitable lead? There is likely to be a surge when the PC starts up which could blow a 5A fuse in a standard "cassette" extension lead. Furthermore, a low capacity lead will cause a higher voltage drop. You need a heavy-duty open reel type that is suitable for 2-3kW, this will have a 13A fuse. If you are using it without an RCD, then get one with a RCD plug.

Nige


----------



## AR-CoolC

I must admit to being very tempted to do the same myself, more so that I had a longer lead, so that the plug didn't end up deing dragged aroung the floor.

Should be a good write up when complete :thumb:


----------



## CPHB

AR-CoolC said:


> I must admit to being very tempted to do the same myself, more so that I had a longer lead, so that the plug didn't end up deing dragged aroung the floor.
> 
> Should be a good write up when complete :thumb:


I did the same with this:










to get a longer lead.

The leads are always too short, aren´t they?

Best regards
CPHB


----------



## 182_Blue

wow, brilliant write up, and an alternative method for people to consider


----------



## Brazo

CPHB said:


> I did the same with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get a longer lead.
> 
> The leads are always too short, aren´t they?
> 
> Best regards
> CPHB


Hi mate did you just cut the wire and extend the biltema as I have or did you take the machine parat and do it properly? If the latter can you tell me how:thumb:

Great write up Nigel, I must get around to doing that myself. The std lead is too short but the extension cable is a hassle to use and too long!!!


----------



## CPHB

Hello
I opend the machine, removed the cord grip,cut of the wires, and attached the new lead with this connection:










cut in "single" pices

(I did not attach new terminals)

Was this understandable?

Best regards

CPHB


----------



## L200 Steve

Thanks Nigel.

Superb guide.

I've thought of doing this since getting my PC, but was unsure how to.

Looks like I'll be extending the PC's lead one night this week:thumb:


----------



## benclelland

Absolutely brilliant Nige, got my cable from you today and the guide was perfect, really good to refer to the pictures. Top stuff :thumb:


----------



## DangerMouse

I just ordered my PC from the States last night and need to now order the other bits to get it to actually work over here... So, would I be right in thinking that I can just order one of these cables from Nigel and also a transformer from Tooled-Up and then it'll all work fine? No need to get any extension cables because this cable is 10m, etc...?

*confused and close to bankruptcy*


----------



## Hudson

I am lucky enough to have a mate who introduced me to all this detailing lark and has already done this. I bought 10m of 110v arctic cable from B & Q and he did it for me, it only took about 10 mins but the real bugger was getting the rubber sleeve back over the new cable. But it is a lot better with the longer cable and it allows me to go all around the car without ever needing an extension cable. I think this option is a lot better than cutting the plug off and getting an extension lead, and the cable fits very neatly into a small tool bag i bought for the purpose.


----------



## Affection to Detail

Was just going to add, dont buy the heavy duty cable from Screwfix. I did, for obvious reasons but its a total pain to fit and the core is so thick I had to do some adaptation here and there, but sufise to say its working :thumb:


----------



## smithy

Received my cable from Nige today, excellent quality, very quick delivery and professional service - highly recommended!

Cheers Nige :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

got my cable also last week. 

fitted it to my pc today using this guide. and all works. cheers 

(altho 1st time i did put the wires on the top set of pins instead of the middle, lol)


----------



## simone

*Fantastic Guide*

Having just picked up my PC from the post office (cheers 182_Blue  ) I was like an excited kid with a new toy :lol:

I must say a big thank to Mini_Nigel for this guide and also the cable that I got sent though was of very professional quality :thumb:

When attaching the new cable, the only part that confused me that my original white and black wires were attached on opposite side connectors from the pictures as highlighted in step # 2 pictures. However, match the black to the brown and the white to the blue.

Fired her up and it all works 

If the Weather God is being nice the weekend, then I'm going to be :buffer:

Fantastic sticky


----------



## The Autowerks

great write-up, i bought the 14m lead from screwfix today so as soon as my PC arrives it'll be in pieces following this guide!!

just one question regarding the info below about using an extension cable to get the transformer to a remote location. my extension cable is fused to 10amps and has 2400 watts rating, will this be suitable??  it's not got an RCD so i'll have to buy the plug in type.



Mini_Nigel said:


> So what is a suitable lead? There is likely to be a surge when the PC starts up which could blow a 5A fuse in a standard "cassette" extension lead. Furthermore, a low capacity lead will cause a higher voltage drop. You need a heavy-duty open reel type that is suitable for 2-3kW, this will have a 13A fuse. If you are using it without an RCD, then get one with a RCD plug.


----------



## blr123

I'm not a sparkie Harry but I'm positive that'll be fine no sweat...........the PC is only about 500watt so 2400 watt and 10amps will be OK

But I'm sure a sparkie will be along in a mo to confirm :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## The Autowerks

cheers B!


----------



## MazdaRX8

handy way of knowing


----------



## PC_BOTT

Was going to ask if anyone has done this, seems a better solution as there are no plugs etc near the PC to bash the car, and if a warranty claim is required, just connect the old lead back, Going to do this today, but being a sparky I've got all the bits, so shold have it working soon. :buffer: 
great write up BTW, very well done. :thumb: 
Paul


----------



## cravensmythe

I received nigels cable from the group buy the other day and have just wired it up per the guide, it all works perfectly and the best part is I didnt have to engage my brain!


----------



## c0r54

*Still haven't recieved the GB Porter Cable from Mini_Nigel which I purchased and paid via PayPal on the 29th January 2007.*


----------



## macmaw

Fantastic write up!! Great info. 
I did this too, & like simone I found the wires the other way round from the pics, I also used a slightly different method, as I don't have crimps that small, I cut the black & white wires whilst leaving them connected to the switch, then soldered onto the brown & blue wires, & insualated, but it works anyway, just need to get a decent day to use it though, one thing that bothered me though, when I started the machine up, it was quite "rattly", is this normal?


----------



## hms

Does anyone have a source for the connectors and covers as Farnell charge a handling fee of £5.99 for an order of just over a£1! 
I guess Farnell have no interest in satisfying small orders, to much of a nuisance to them. Never mind, I will go and take my business, and future business elsewhere!
Great write up by the way.
Regards
hs


----------



## Wozza

hms said:


> Does anyone have a source for the connectors and covers as Farnell charge a handling fee of £5.99 for an order of just over a£1!
> I guess Farnell have no interest in satisfying small orders, to much of a nuisance to them. Never mind, I will go and take my business, and future business elsewhere!
> Great write up by the way.
> Regards
> hs


Maplins do Minature spade connectors that are insulated 10 for about £1:30, I just cut the insultation off, fitted them and used some heat shrink sleeving on them.


----------



## hms

Righty ho,
I went through the Maplins catalogue and didn't see any the correct size.
Found some of the correct size, insulated that work with a bit of extra shrink wrap on them. 100 for less that £10.
So if anyone want some, PM me.
Regards
hs

PS. Now all I need to do is to get around to using the PC! :buffer:


----------



## Max Inc

hms said:


> I went through the Maplins catalogue and didn't see any the correct size.


I've got these from Maplin and worked just fine.
Miniature Female Spade Connector

Can't wait till the weekend :buffer:


----------



## hms

Yep, they look identical to what I came across.
h


----------



## Predator_VTR

great guide mate, just done mine in about 5 mins :thumb:


----------



## corksta

Superb mate, just done this and it works like a charm.


----------



## Black_MCS

Just done this and probably wouldnt of thought of doing this without this write up!

Cheers 

P.s it was alot easier than i thought!

Scott


----------



## rst1990

really good right up even better with pictures changed myn straight away :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Great guide - changed mine over before 1st use. Only difference was that the white/black wires were originally the opposite way around on my one...made no difference though


----------



## jvbates

Anyone done a similar thing with the UDM?


----------



## Jegs11

*-will you repost this with pix?*

Replacing the power cable on a PC 7424 + tranny info :

Nigel, can you repost this with pix please? (or send me a link to the pix, or email me the pix?)

Jegs11


----------



## ThyJones

take it no one has pictures of the how to?


----------



## ThyJones

done it now anyway, easy!


----------



## Altern8

any pics please?


----------



## bart

any chance of posting the pics again please.


----------



## DOWIE

Any chance of pics? I lost my lead for my UDM in a house move. 

Ta

Dowie


----------



## msa1712

Great Info, hope i dont get the connections wrong!


----------

